# River vs Salt cast difference??



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

its like riding a bike. Grab your rod and give it a throw.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

http://jonbcaveflyfishing.com/


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

If you know the basics just Watch some youtube videos and practice. Focus on accuracy and quick casts if you sight fish and distance if you blind cast


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

As long as you can double haul for distance/wind and be accurate (long & close) you're good to go. 

Most good fly shops should have access to a casting instructor.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Learn the double haul and get 30-50 feet. You will rarely have to make that cast sight fishing. Most casts will be 30 feet or less.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree , fly casting is fly casting . The same basic principles apply to each .
Fishing cold water streams requires specialized casts that allow drag free 
drifts ( S casts , parachute casts , reach mends , curve casts , pile casts etc. ) .   
these specialized casts are not useful in salt waters where the fish do not tend  
to rely on the currents to convey food to them . I know guys who fish rivers
exclusively and do pretty well , but have never really learned how to cast .
They haven't had to . That's a difference there , in the salt , you have to .
But there are useful techniques that help a lot  when fishing from a skiff .
Lefty Kreh has some videos that should help with the basics . Lefty Kreh on
Fly Casting is good , but remember , when he recommends that you rock your
body back and forth so that you don' t have to use your arm so much , he's
talking about casting with both feet on the ground , not from a skiff . If you
see videos of him fly casting from a skiff , you can see that he knows the
difference . Rocking your body when casting from a skiff is a big no-no ,
it sends out pressure waves and spooks the fish . The other things to learn
are : the double haul , the backhand cast and the Belgian cast . Accuracy
should be emphasized , both direction and distance . Learn to cast to exactly
16 feet and exactly to 55 feet . It helps to have a 90 to 100 foot cast in
your quiver as well , but if you don't , its not a deal breaker . Not being able to
make short casts quickly , accurately and silently is . Practice the strip
strike instead of the " trout lift " when you get a take , save you some lost
fish . 

Work out a clock system with your fishing partner . When the man on the pole
says fish at 10 , ask how far , point your rod at your 10 ( it might not be the exact
same 10 to him ) he will tell you to adjust your point left or right until you are on it
and then tell you to cast left or right of that point depending on the direction
the fish is swimming ( assuming you can't see it ) . Sounds complicated , but 
I've actually simplified it . Practice until it becomes second nature . May help
to practice casting from your skiff in the yard if you can . If nothing else this
will provide your neighbors with much entertainment .


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> I'm getting back into flyfishing (probably been 10 years ago), but I wanted to get some lessons just to get some muscle memory back. In saying that though, I'd like to do more saltwater casting, but there isn't a whole lot of classes for saltwater casting around me. Is the cast that much different?? Should I look strictly for a saltwater casting school or are both pretty much the same??


Comb your hair (with a comb) on the strong side 100 strokes before you go to bed each night. Then, remember that movement while you cast. Thank me with a picture of a saltwater fish on the fly.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome thanks everyone for your help!! What I may do is take a couple of classes just to get back into it then practice on my own. I just don't want to start off with a bad habit. I guess I will need to bring out my frisbees again for target practice haha. I've never heard of the hair combing thing but it sounds interesting. Muscle memory!!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Saltwater Flycasting "10 steps to Distance and Power" with George Roberts is kinda nerdy but is a good review of the basics and covers all the Do's and Dont's for SW casting.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

Good advice from all. Like yourself, I grew up in Vt with a fly rod in my hand from a young age. I had been out of the sport for over 30 years then got the bug. Everything everyone above said is correct. Not knowing your location I recommend a good pro shop and more than likely they will be happy to help you out. Don't negate the importance of decent equipment. 
Now, my wife also has the bug and never fished. She has been in the yard every evening after work and practices and just got her double haul down. So perfect practice makes perfect. Lots on youtube as well. Check out your local shop, you'll meet people anxious to knowledge share. 

TX Yankee


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Hit me up if you ever make it down to the Swansboro to Atlantic Beach area and we'll get you straight.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...I've never heard of the *hair combing thing* but it sounds interesting. *Muscle memory*!!!


Probably the most flex/twist in a fly cast happens at the wrist. What is your normal motion while combing your hair? Zero motion or 90 degree twist?


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

sexyloops.com is a really good website that goes into detail about what makes a good cast. It has helped me become better preventing tailing loops with the longer casts.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

I was just on, "sexyloop.com," yep two thumbs up on that one, thanks. Sent it on up to the wife. Again, don't neglect your local shop. Ours has a get together every friday and they give free classes every Saturday morning. This won't do you much good unless your're in Rockport, TX. Good fishing to you as well.


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Will. I took a few lessons several years ago from Jeffery Wilkins. I had already been fly fishing for several years and was amazed at how many bad habits he ironed out for me. He lives in Summerfield and met me at a lake in Greensboro for the lessons. You can find him here - http://jeffwilkinsflyfishing.wordpress.com/fly-fishing-instruction/. 

I go carp fishing through out the summer to sharpen my skills for the salt. Hit me up if you want to go sometime. I like poling the boat as much as fishing.

Trent


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Hey Will.  I took a few lessons several years ago from Jeffery Wilkins.  I had already been fly fishing for several years and was amazed at how many bad habits he ironed out for me.  He lives in Summerfield and met me at a lake in Greensboro for the lessons. You can find him here - http://jeffwilkinsflyfishing.wordpress.com/fly-fishing-instruction/.
> 
> I go carp fishing through out the summer to sharpen my skills for the salt.  Hit me up if you want to go sometime.  I like poling the boat as much as fishing.
> 
> Trent


Hey Trent,
awesome, I'll look him up. I think I have the basics, but for not doing anything for about 15 years, I'm sure I am VERY rusty.. What boat did you end up getting???? I still haven't gotten anything but I've got my eye on a BT Vengeance... just have to get the owner to sell it cheap haha


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't get anything yet. I still have the Riverhawk which is upside down in my garage ready for paint this weekend. It should be completed soon. I banged it up pretty good on a trip to Florida last fall.

The Vengeance looks nice. I believe Matt Wirt at Carolina Beach had one.

OR...there's a killer EC Vantage for sale locally


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> I didn't get anything yet.  I still have the Riverhawk which is upside down in my garage ready for paint this weekend. It should be completed soon. I banged it up pretty good on a trip to Florida last fall.
> 
> The Vengeance looks nice.  I believe Matt Wirt at Carolina Beach had one.
> 
> OR...there's a killer EC Vantage for sale locally


Oh wow just saw that but I'd have to get a couple more jobs to get that one...


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

Will, have you been putting in any time on the water or with instruction? I think chasing carp is a great idea, I'm going to see if I can get the wife to chase some of those. Seems to be an upcoming fly addiction.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Will, have you been putting in any time on the water or with instruction? I think chasing carp is a great idea, I'm going to see if I can get the wife to chase some of those. Seems to be an upcoming fly addiction.


no sir, barely have time to cast on the land. We've got about 12 acres that we're starting to farm and I wanted to cast some while I'm out in the open. I am in between boats right now. I'm waiting on my house to sell, then start building my house, then the boat is next. I've got my eyes on a beavertail vengence


----------

